# Intel i3 Grafikchip und extra Grafikkarte im Notebook



## penkoemen (20. September 2012)

Hallo, 
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir auf die Sprünge helfen.
Ich habe mir ein gebrauchtes Notebook zugelegt, es handelt sich dabei um ein HP G62-b10SG, 
das eine Intel i3 350M CPU mit integrierter GPU und einer Grafikkarte ATI Radeon HD 5470 beinhaltet.
Da ich diese Combo bisher noch nie hatte, würde ich von euch gerne Wissen wie das mit den Treibern ist.
Was brauch ich da für einen für die CPU(reicht da der Chipsatztreiber aus?) und muss ich da für die ATI auch extra einen installieren?
Außerdem würde mich interessieren, schalten die beiden Grafikchips je nach Anwendung hin und her oder wie verhält sich das?
Betriebsystem ist Win 7 32bit falls das relevant wäre!

Danke in voraus für eure Hilfe,

Gruß


----------



## Thallassa (20. September 2012)

meines Wissens nach brauchst du für die HD5470M nen seperaten Treiber und das ist auch die immer aktive GPU - die OnBoard bzw IGP ist abgeschaltet.


----------



## mickythebeagle (20. September 2012)

Du brauchst beide Treiber, also den für die igpu und den für die AMD Karte.
Die karten sind ja umschaltbar, heisst im 2D Modus ist die Intel an, und bei 3D die AMD.
Und klar, der Chipsatztreiber muss natürlich auch drauf.

Aber das ist ja das MediaMarkt Teil, und da steht aber auch alles im Handbuch.
Daten :
Gerätedaten HP G62-b10SG Notebook PC - HP Kundendienst (Deutschland - Deutsch)

HP G62-b10SG Notebook PC - HP Kundendienst (Deutschland - Deutsch)


----------



## penkoemen (21. September 2012)

Ok, soweit hab ich das verstanden und wenn ich im Gerätemanager nachschaue ist auch die ATI aufgelistet, nur was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum ist der Treiber von ATI nicht in der Software (Systemsteuerung) nicht vorhanden? Kann man eigentlich die Grafikeinheit auf dem i3 deaktivieren, so das nur die 5470 läuft?


----------



## fadade (21. September 2012)

Ich kenne auch jemanden mit der genannten Grafikkombination und bei seinem Gerät ist die Intel IGP deaktiviert. Sprich dort muss man nur den AMD-Treiber installieren, aber durch die nicht vorhandene Grafikumschaltung zieht das natürlich auch mehr Saft!

Treiber werden allgemein nur selten in der Systemsteuerung angezeigt. Wozu auch?
Falls du an einer Deinstallation interesse hast, kannst du mal im Installationsverzeichnis des Treibers nach einer uninstall.exe nachschauen; die _sollten_ eigentlich immer mit dabei sein ... ansonsten gibt es auch Freeware, die sich auch so Treiber spezialisiert hat (updaten, reparieren, de/installieren...).


----------



## mickythebeagle (21. September 2012)

penkoemen schrieb:


> Ok, soweit hab ich das verstanden und wenn ich im Gerätemanager nachschaue ist auch die ATI aufgelistet, nur was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum ist der Treiber von ATI nicht in der Software (Systemsteuerung) nicht vorhanden? Kann man eigentlich die Grafikeinheit auf dem i3 deaktivieren, so das nur die 5470 läuft?


 

mal Lesen obs geht.

Umschaltbare Grafikfunktion auf Notebooks mit Intel- und ATI-GPUs HP G62-b10SG Notebook PC - HP Kundendienst (Deutschland - Deutsch)


----------



## penkoemen (21. September 2012)

Dann werd ich mich da wohl mal einlesen. Aber um nochmals auf den ATI Treiber zu kommen, wenn der installiert ist muss er doch auch als installiert in Programme und Anwendungen auftauchen, so wie alle anderen Programme auch. Bei meinem Pc hab ich ne Nvidia und wenn der Treiber installiert ist, liegt der auch in der Liste!


----------



## mickythebeagle (21. September 2012)

sollte so sein. hasste denn das CCC unten im Systray bei der Uhr ?


----------



## penkoemen (21. September 2012)

Ne das fehlt eben auch und das finde ich eben so komisch.
Aber im Gerätemanager ist die ATI gelistet und wenn der Treiber nicht auf dem System installiert wäre, würde da doch ein Ausrufezeichen stehen oder täusch ich mich?


----------



## mickythebeagle (21. September 2012)

hasste das Sys neu aufgesetzt ?
wenn nicht machs mal, 1. den Chipsatz, 2. den Intel VGA , 3, den AMD für die 5470.
Dann den Rest wie Lan Sound usw.


Der Treiber kann ja auch manuell eingepflegt worden sein ohne den rest


----------



## penkoemen (21. September 2012)

Das System war schon drauf als ich den Laptop bekommen habe, aber ich gebe dir Recht vielleicht wäre es das beste wenn ich das W7 neu aufspielen würde.
So werde ich es wohl machen,
vielen Dank für eure netten Antworten!

Gruß
penk


----------

